

The Unofficial HN FAQ (2011) - bakoel
http://jacquesmattheij.com/The+Unofficial+HN+FAQ

======
wglb
Good summary. You might want to change the part about the search, as
[https://hn.algolia.com/](https://hn.algolia.com/) is now the engine that the
search box at the bottom of the page.

------
QuercusMax
The notifo link is dead - I think the site is gone.

~~~
BackOel
Hi, I Can access it. The site is not gone.

~~~
QuercusMax
Weird. It doesn't work for me at all on my phone.

------
spidermantoo
Usefull Information. I am searching about [dead] and I have found on it.
Thanks.

